# How much??



## Nino (Jan 18, 2013)

How much exercise is too much? My GSD Hank, is 11 weeks old now. I read that you should exercise them 5 mins for every month they are alive, so i've been bringing him out to the green and running around it for about 15 mins(He likes to run after me!)but he never seems to get tired!! 

So my question would be, how much is too much?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am not an expert, but if time permits why not let him exercise as much as he wants, when he is tired he will stop.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

there is no set time frame, the puppy will stop when he is tired.. he wont keep going! My GSD who passed away was a very high energy dog and even at 8, 9, 10,12, 15 weeks old, she would run for hours, stopping for the occasional drink! Let him run and play as much as his hearts content until he feels like stopping


----------



## Nino (Jan 18, 2013)

Cant you exercise GSD's too much and cause problems when they are older? Like hip dysplasia?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Taken from an article:
"Another factor that can bring on the symptoms of hip dysplasia is inappropriate exercise during the period of rapid bone growth. Young dogs should be discouraged from jumping up and down from heights in situations where they land on their back legs (such as jumping up to catch a ball), and from standing up on their back legs (which dogs do when they stand up against a fence or window to get a better view). They should also avoid running on pavement."
Hip Dysplasia in Dogs: Causes, Symptoms, and Tests


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Taken from an article:
> "Another factor that can bring on the symptoms of hip dysplasia is inappropriate exercise during the period of rapid bone growth. Young dogs should be discouraged from jumping up and down from heights in situations where they land on their back legs (such as jumping up to catch a ball), and from standing up on their back legs (which dogs do when they stand up against a fence or window to get a better view). They should also avoid running on pavement."
> Hip Dysplasia in Dogs: Causes, Symptoms, and Tests



That seems like directions on what *KIND* of excersice a dog (especially young dogs) should have - not a prescription to restrict their exercise to some artificial limit.


----------

